# 29 gallon lightly planted -photo journal



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi y'all! 
This is the first photos of the current aquarium project. 
As I'm waiting on a overflow box to complete the system, the electronics are in the show tank temporarily.

Thanks to Pashody for the excellent starter plants!

I apologize for some of the photos, some were taken last night while there was still some cloudiness from planting, and filling. 

Janie





































Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

Overflow box came in yesterday, so I will be fitting the last panel of glass into the refugium. Once that's set, I'll do a "wet test ", by running water through the "tower", (commercial cat litter container filled with 3M scrubbies and diy bath poufs), under/over the 4 panels, and finally up the return. 

If all goes well, by Monday I'll have it all connected! 
Did I mention I am also going to create a plexiglass lid? 

Photos to follow the final steps!
Janie






























Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

Videos :

https://youtu.be/6OnJMRHCW1Q

https://youtu.be/ZwXRL2gMxc4

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------

